
Kedit, the text editor of John McPhee - a3n
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;XEDIT<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;09&#x2F;28&#x2F;magazine&#x2F;the-mind-of-john-mcphee.html<p>&gt; McPhee sat down at his computer and clicked around. Green text appeared on a black screen. That was all: green text. No icons, rulers, or scrollbars.<p>&gt; McPhee began to type in command lines.<p><pre><code>  x coded.*

  dir coded.*

  x coded-10.tff

  x coded-16.tff
</code></pre>
&gt; Up came portions of his book “The Founding Fish.” He typed in further commands, and hunks of green text went blinking around: a complete inventory of his published articles; his 1990 book, “Looking for a Ship.”<p>&gt; I felt as if I were in a computer museum, watching the curator take his favorite oddity for a spin. McPhee has never used a traditional word processor in his life. He is one of the world’s few remaining users of a program called Kedit, which he writes about, at great length, in “Draft No. 4.” Kedit was created in the 1980s and then tailored, by a friendly Princeton programmer, to fit McPhee’s elaborate writing process.
======
Crontab
Interesting; I have never heard of this editor before now.

